# Nikon press conference in Dubai on September 13th



## well_dunno (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello all,

saw this over at nikon rumors, possibly the D600 announcement: 
http://nikonrumors.com/2012/09/04/nikon-press-conference-in-dubai-on-september-13th.aspx/

Photokina is coming eh? 

Let's see if we get to see anything from Canon next week...

Cheers!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2012)

Expect multiple announcements that week, It will be interesting to see what new offerings are announced. The D800 is dropping in price, so they need something new to boost sales.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 5, 2012)

How 'bout a 35 mk2 ? ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2012)

Viggo said:


> How 'bout a 35 mk2 ? ;D


I think Nikon has one, but its no better than the Canon 35mm MK I


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, given how much Sony just dropped on us today, Nikon should be dropping something big tomorrow to compete...


----------

